# Virtual Camera not recognized by System



## tomen (Dec 15, 2020)

I had 24.0 installed. I learned that Virtual Camera is available in the new release and updated to 26.1

I did not have the plugin installed previously.

Starting the Virtual Camera for the First Time asks for permissions, I see that a plugin is put at /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ at that moment.

The Camera does not show up and is also not visible in the System Report under Camera.

Although it does not apply to me I still produced the steps provided here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/fyi-macos-virtual-cam-on-obs-26-1.135468/
This does not seem to relate to this issue, since I get no errors whatsoever: *








						Nothing can load the virtual camera, zoom crashes once it tries and google meets and other applications give "camera failed" errors or simply don't load · Issue #3896 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Platform Operating system and version: MacOS Catalina (10.15.7) OBS Studio version: 26.1.0 Expected Behavior Virtual camera should load and function. Current Behavior Zoom instantly crashes once it...




					github.com
				



*
Mac OS 10.15.7

I have Logitech G Hub installed but I don't think it should interfere in this issue.

Log does not seem to show anything significant either:


```
21:17:22.825: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-8500 CPU @ 3.00GHz
21:17:22.825: CPU Speed: 3000MHz
21:17:22.825: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 6
21:17:22.825: Physical Memory: 16384MB Total
21:17:22.825: OS Name: Mac OS X (NSMACHOperatingSystem)
21:17:22.825: OS Version: Version 10.15.7 (Build 19H2)
21:17:22.826: Kernel Version: 19.6.0
21:17:22.837: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.ABC-QWERTZ'
21:17:22.838: Portable mode: false
21:17:27.751: OBS 26.1.0 (mac)
21:17:27.756: ---------------------------------
21:17:27.856: ---------------------------------
21:17:27.856: audio settings reset:
21:17:27.856:     samples per sec: 48000
21:17:27.856:     speakers:        2
21:17:30.012: ---------------------------------
21:17:30.012: Initializing OpenGL...
21:17:30.042: Loading up OpenGL on adapter ATI Technologies Inc. AMD Radeon Pro 570X OpenGL Engine
21:17:30.042: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 ATI-3.10.18, shading language 4.10
21:17:37.385: ---------------------------------
21:17:37.546: video settings reset:
21:17:37.546:     base resolution:   1920x1080
21:17:37.546:     output resolution: 1280x720
21:17:37.546:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
21:17:37.546:     fps:               30/1
21:17:37.546:     format:            NV12
21:17:37.546:     YUV mode:          709/Partial
21:17:37.546: NV12 texture support not available
21:17:37.546: Audio monitoring device:
21:17:37.546:     name: Default
21:17:37.546:     id: default
21:17:37.547: ---------------------------------
21:17:39.206: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.so'
21:17:42.546: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'
21:18:00.043: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
21:18:00.043: No blackmagic support
21:18:06.016: [mac-virtualcam] version=1.3.0
21:18:07.879: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders
21:18:11.332: [obs-browser]: Version 2.9.1
21:18:11.332: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 75.1.16+g16a67c4+chromium-75.0.3770.100
21:18:47.761: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
21:18:47.761: ---------------------------------
21:18:47.762:   Loaded Modules:
21:18:47.762:     vlc-video.so
21:18:47.762:     text-freetype2.so
21:18:47.762:     rtmp-services.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-x264.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-vst.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-transitions.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-outputs.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-libfdk.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-filters.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-ffmpeg.so
21:18:47.762:     obs-browser.so
21:18:47.762:     mac-vth264.so
21:18:47.762:     mac-virtualcam.so
21:18:47.762:     mac-syphon.so
21:18:47.762:     mac-decklink.so
21:18:47.762:     mac-capture.so
21:18:47.762:     mac-avcapture.so
21:18:47.762:     linux-jack.so
21:18:47.762:     image-source.so
21:18:47.762:     frontend-tools.so
21:18:47.762:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
21:18:47.762:     decklink-captions.so
21:18:47.762:     coreaudio-encoder.so
21:18:47.762: ---------------------------------
21:18:47.762: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found
21:18:47.762:
21:18:47.885: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
21:18:49.845: All scene data cleared
21:18:49.845: ------------------------------------------------
21:18:50.534: coreaudio: device 'USB Audio CODEC ' initialized
21:18:50.606: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: Desktop Sound)
21:18:50.606:
21:18:50.793: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Desktop Sound'
21:18:50.793:     - monitoring: monitor and output
21:18:50.801: Cam - Logitech: Could not initialize device with unique ID '0x14400000046d085c'
21:18:50.805: coreaudio: device 'USB Audio CODEC ' initialized
21:18:50.806: Cam - Integrated: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in)'
21:18:50.808: Cam - Integrated: Using preset 1280x720
21:18:51.244: coreaudio: device 'iShowU Audio Capture' initialized
21:18:51.245: Switched to scene 'Totale - External Cam'
21:18:51.245: ------------------------------------------------
21:18:51.245: Loaded scenes:
21:18:51.245: - scene 'Totale - External Cam':
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Behringer Xenyx 1204 USB' (coreaudio_input_capture)
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Cam - Logitech' (av_capture_input)
21:18:51.245: - scene 'Totale - Integrated':
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Cam - Integrated' (av_capture_input)
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Behringer Xenyx 1204 USB' (coreaudio_input_capture)
21:18:51.245: - scene 'Screen (rechts)':
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Screen rechts' (display_capture)
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Behringer Xenyx 1204 USB' (coreaudio_input_capture)
21:18:51.245: - scene 'Black':
21:18:51.245: - scene 'Composite':
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Screen rechts' (display_capture)
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Behringer Xenyx 1204 USB' (coreaudio_input_capture)
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Cam - Logitech' (av_capture_input)
21:18:51.245:     - source: 'Loopback' (coreaudio_input_capture)
21:18:51.245: ------------------------------------------------
21:23:20.187: User switched to scene 'Totale - Integrated'
21:23:23.346: ==== Virtual Camera Start ==========================================
```


----------



## f8many (Dec 16, 2020)

I have exactly the same issue with 26.1.0 Mac Version.

1) Start Virtual Camera

2) The button color changes to Black

3) iOS requires me permission. (Password correct)

4) Button changes back to Gray. 

5) OBS Virtual Camera is not available to be used.


----------



## Soilcreep (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm encountering the same issue: I start the Virtual Camera, but no applications recognize it (discord, zoom, Photo Booth, or webcam settings). I ran the `system_profiler SPCameraDataType` command to list all of my attached video input devices and got the following response:


```
2020-12-16 10:59:34.646 system_profiler[9897:53082] Error loading /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/MacOS/obs-mac-virtualcam:  dlopen(/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/MacOS/obs-mac-virtualcam, 0x0106): code signature in (/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/MacOS/obs-mac-virtualcam) not valid for use in process: mapping process is a platform binary, but mapped file is not
Camera:

    HD Pro Webcam C920:

      Model ID: UVC Camera VendorID_1133 ProductID_2093
      Unique ID: [redacted]

    FaceTime HD Camera (Built-in):

      Model ID: UVC Camera VendorID_1452 ProductID_34068
      Unique ID: [redacted]
```

I've wiped out the various plugin folders, reinstalled, and rebooted several times but the same error keeps showing up.


----------



## MichiF (Dec 17, 2020)

Same Here.
MacOS 11.1 MBP (Intel) and OB 26.1.

I am getting the same error. Maybe some code signing issue?


----------



## G2721 (Dec 17, 2020)

Same here (MacOS 11.1 /  OB 26.1 / 3,4 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i5 / 2017 iMac 5K)


----------



## f8many (Dec 17, 2020)

OBS VirtualCam (26.1.0) for MAC (10.15.7) not working for none application (Zoom, Meet, etc.)


----------



## Lotu (Dec 17, 2020)

I can confirm it appears to be a code signing issue.   I stumbled across a fix while installing MacForge, which requires you to disable parts of the signing checking.  This is what I did:

$ sudo defaults write /Library/Preferences/com.apple.security.libraryvalidation.plist DisableLibraryValidation -bool true
# Then restart in to recovery mode by holding Commad + R
$ csrutil enable --without fs --without nvram --without debug
#  You get a scary warning telling you this is unsupported and your computer might break in the future.
# Restart
$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: unknown (Custom Configuration).
Configuration:
    Apple Internal: disabled
    Kext Signing: enabled
    Filesystem Protections: disabled
    Debugging Restrictions: enabled
    DTrace Restrictions: enabled
    NVRAM Protections: disabled
    BaseSystem Verification: enabled

This is an unsupported configuration, likely to break in the future and leave your machine in an unknown state.

I suspect not all steps are needed but I have not tested that.


----------



## ahmedhosny (Dec 27, 2020)

I can also confirm it is a code signature problem: 


Error loading /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/MacOS/obs-mac-virtualcam:  dlopen(/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/MacOS/obs-mac-virtualcam, 0x0106): code signature in (/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin/Contents/MacOS/obs-mac-virtualcam) not valid for use in process: mapping process is a platform binary, but mapped file is not


----------



## Vikingracer (Jan 12, 2021)

No fix for 
Macbook Air (m1,2020)
Big Sur 11.0.1
OBS 26.1.2

OBS is the only application I can get to recognise the Virtual Cam


----------



## M4GG1 (Jan 17, 2021)

Those guys got it working on Discord - https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtual-cam-to-discord.133437/
Maybe you can use this on other applications, but removing random signatures doesn't sound like the healthiest thing... idk.


----------

